# first weapon



## reaper9786 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am an 18 year old who plans on going hunting in wisconsin. what do i need for hunting and what kind of weaopon should i buy?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For turkeys.....

I would use a 3" 12 ga. Shotgun. Buy what ever one you can afford or fits you.

I would get one that chambers at least 3". Then just get out and pattern the gun with different shot sizes and shell types.

What I shot is a Mossberg 835A chambered in 3 1/2". I shoot 3 1/2" winchester supreme turkey load. #4's. This is the best shell that works for my gun. It also has a extra full choke.

Pattern your gun at 20 yards, 30 yards, 40 yards and 50 yards.

Get some good turkey targets. You want to have a good pellet count in the head with many hitting brain, spine and other vitals.

I don't recommend taking shots over 50 yards. But pattern your gun and if the pellet count is very good with many pellets in the vitals. Go ahead and use it. But I like to call mine with in 40 yards.......then they don't even flop!

Chuck


----------

